# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Une de plus ^^

## Nieszka

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens ici afin de venir en aide au animaux.
Comme tout le monde ici c'est une grande histoire d'amour entre nous. 
J'ai moi même une petite chienne très malade mais que j'assume pleinement malgré les conséquences que ça peut engendrer. 
Je viens ici pour partager mais également avoir des conseils pour les placements des chiens qui n'ont pas eu la chance de trouver une famille qui s'en occupe comme il le faudrait.


A bientôt : )

----------


## Annabelle27

Bienvenue Nieszka  ::

----------


## cactusse

Bienvenue

----------

